# picking up my new m&p 9mm tomorrow



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

You will be very happy with it, that I am satisfied


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

Brevard13 said:


> You will be very happy with it, that I am satisfied


im hoping i will i handled and fondled alot of handguns inthe past few weeks and the m&p just felt right in my hand but we will see the shop where i got it from gave me a coupon for 3 free hours of range time to enjoy it


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know I am very happy with the one I got. I have had mine about 5 years now. Good luck with yours.:smt033


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

Baldy said:


> I know I am very happy with the one I got. I have had mine about 5 years now. Good luck with yours.:smt033


thats good to hear :mrgreen:


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have had my .40c for about 5 or 6 years now. Just went out and bought me a full sized 2 months ago and getitng my wife her 9mm Thursday for her birthday.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I ordered a new M&P 9mm Pro Series last July and it arrived in early August. I shoot this gun better than any of the guns in my carry stable.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats...JJ


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Am I the only one ho was disappointed the OP didn't update with how it went and how he liked it?


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

Brevard13 said:


> Am I the only one ho was disappointed the OP didn't update with how it went and how he liked it?


i apologize fro the long delay work has been stupid busy...... but anyway i really like the m&p i have put almost 300 rounds thru it since saturday me and my brothers bought a case at a local gun show and split it. im use to my rifle looking thru the scope at the target still trying to get use to focusing on the front sight. seems odd that everything is out of focus but i must admit it works. with each mag my groups were starting off embarssing to ok this is getting better  i cant seem to post pics if soemone can help me with that that would be great


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

jwingfield said:


> i apologize fro the long delay work has been stupid busy...... but anyway i really like the m&p i have put almost 300 rounds thru it since saturday me and my brothers bought a case at a local gun show and split it. im use to my rifle looking thru the scope at the target still trying to get use to focusing on the front sight. seems odd that everything is out of focus but i must admit it works. with each mag my groups were starting off embarssing to ok this is getting better  i cant seem to post pics if soemone can help me with that that would be great


Glad to hear you're enjoying it! My M&P has eaten about 2000 rounds, is still like new, and has even started in IDPA. Don't hesitate to get professional instuction if you're new to pistols. Even if its just a basic NRA class you will still get the fundamentals. And I just started ordering bulk 9mm from Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions Its worth checking out and lets you practice for a lot cheaper than retail. Cheers!


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

2000 rds and still like new.... good to hear and thanks for the link that will be something i will be doing is ordering bulk


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

clockworkjon said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying it! My M&P has eaten about 2000 rounds, is still like new, and has even started in IDPA. Don't hesitate to get professional instuction if you're new to pistols. Even if its just a basic NRA class you will still get the fundamentals. And I just started ordering bulk 9mm from Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions Its worth checking out and lets you practice for a lot cheaper than retail. Cheers!


Not very good prices though. At least here. I bought 100 rounds of .40 federal premiums FMJ for $17 at Wal-Mart, it was cheaper for the 9mm. 200 rds of .40 and 100 rounds of 9mm for just alittle over $70 with tax.


----------



## ares338 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just took my S&W M&P Compact 9mm home. It is the perfect solution for me to carry concealed. I love it so far. I will post back after range testing it.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Brevard13 said:


> Not very good prices though. At least here. I bought 100 rounds of .40 federal premiums FMJ for $17 at Wal-Mart, it was cheaper for the 9mm. 200 rds of .40 and 100 rounds of 9mm for just alittle over $70 with tax.


I buy Walmart Federal 9mm for $11 for 50 rounds. I just bought 1000 from that site for $166 including shipping. That's $.17/rnd versus $.22/rnd

Sounds like a good price to me!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm that's weird. I can pick up 300 rounds of federal premium at the Wal-Mart here for $58.15 including tax or I can get the Freedom munitions which from the picture is just Winchester rounds 250 for $77.50 shipped to my house. So I can get Federals at Wal-Mart for .19¢ a round as compared to .31¢ a round from that website. Of course ammo prices vary from place to place too. I can only compare it to here. What is funny I am only paying .02¢ a round more for 250 more rounds of a .40 as compared to just your box of 50 rounds of 9mm. :smt033


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

The other issue is that Federal is almost always out of stock when I go to WalMart. We just got CC in WI a few months ago so more people are buying more ammo and WalMart just can't keep up. I also bought the Blaster reman ammo from that site which is slightly cheaper than the new stuff. Just put 170 rounds through my M&P yesterday and only one FTE, but it turns out I've never cleaned my extractor and it was very cruddy! So that should solve that!

Anyway, sorry for the threadjack! Hey *jwingfield*, how's that new M&P treating you? :mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Buy ammo at a gun store, 

Congrats on your new M&P....it is a very nice weapon and the guys I know with one all shot them very well

RCG


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyway, sorry for the threadjack! Hey jwingfield, how's that new M&P treating you? 


at first my m&p treated me real nice then yesterday i had truglo TFO's installed green in rear and front. then she got upset with me  she would not let me hit the target so we had a little heart to heart talk and towards the end of my time at the range yesterday she flet a better about her new sights. but all in all im very happy with my m&p. im thinking of getting another set and putting the yellows in the rear that might help a little.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

You should have convienced "her" that the new sights were more like a new purse or new pair of shoes. Then "she" would have been happy.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You're gonna love it.

Here's my S&W M&P Pro










I added a Apex Trigger Kit to mine and it shoots like a dream.

:smt1099


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

dondavis3 said:


> You're gonna love it.
> 
> Here's my S&W M&P Pro
> 
> ...


nice. i already put truglows on and i have been hearing alot of good things about the apex kit


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have Apex components in all three of my M&P's.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

How hard is the apex trigger kit to put in. Everyone keeps saying get it. Don't think I can justify it as I don't have a problem with the stock triggers.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Mar 22, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a good ccw holster I'd suggest looking at versacarry.com. They make very bare-bones, straight-to-the-point inside the waistband holsters. Very light weight, quick and easy drawl, and you barely feel it there unlike other more costly holsters.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

nozmadd0x said:


> If anyone is looking for a good ccw holster I'd suggest looking at versacarry.com. They make very bare-bones, straight-to-the-point inside the waistband holsters. Very light weight, quick and easy drawl, and you barely feel it there unlike other more costly holsters.


I bought a Versacarry to try out and review. It has just arrived.

I haven't used it yet, so I can't yet review it. Give me a week or so.
But there is one important observation I can make, just from looking at the package and instructions:
_It is not possible to reholster normally, into a Versacarry._

According to the maker's instructions, the act of reholstering requires the user to _remove the device from his pants_, reinsert the pistol, and then replace the combination into the pants. This is a very complex three-act play!

During the coming week or so, I'll wring it out. Then I'll report back.

(BTW: If a Versacarry user posts a review, as *nozmadd0x* has done here, the Versacarry people will give the poster another free Versacarry! Beware of all-too-complimentary reviews!)


----------

